# Purple Pill Bugs



## arachnocat (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what causes some pill bugs to be purple? Is it just a color morph or something else? I found a few today on my bug hunt. I was thinking of trying to breed just purple ones but I don't know if it would work.


----------



## tyrel (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks suspiciously like it's photoshopped. Although nature is full of suprises, I'm not ready to buy into that with more proof.   Could you post a video?


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 2, 2006)

I didn't photoshop it, but I did use flash so it looks a little brighter than in regular light. I tried to film it with my work's crappy digital camera but it didn't turn out so well. I'm taking the little guy home so I'll see if I can get a better video of it tonight.


----------



## kraken (Oct 2, 2006)

I know the bright purple/blue isopods are infected with an infected with an iridovirus.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never seen anything like that before! I cant see the video?


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 2, 2006)

That's interesting. I found quite a few blue/purple ones today. This is from the San Diego Natural History Museum Entomology page:

"The blue color you noted is due to an infection of the pillbug by an iridovirus; this disease which affects pillbugs in our area is being studied by scientists at the Universities of California at Riverside and Berkeley. The blue color is due to the refraction of light from the infected cells. The virus has been named the "isopod iridescent virus" or IIV."

Apparently they die shortly after getting the virus. Poor little guys. They sure are pretty though. The iridovirus can sometimes also affect other animals like salamanders and fish. I guess if I turn purple now, I'll know why


----------



## Qickshot (Oct 2, 2006)

arachnocat said:


> That's interesting. I found quite a few blue/purple ones today. This is from the San Diego Natural History Museum Entomology page:
> 
> "The blue color you noted is due to an infection of the pillbug by an iridovirus; this disease which affects pillbugs in our area is being studied by scientists at the Universities of California at Riverside and Berkeley. The blue color is due to the refraction of light from the infected cells. The virus has been named the "isopod iridescent virus" or IIV."
> 
> Apparently they die shortly after getting the virus. Poor little guys. They sure are pretty though. The iridovirus can sometimes also affect other animals like salamanders and fish. I guess if I turn purple now, I'll know why


LOL yrea hopefully you wont die tho. thats very cool never seen that before around here


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 2, 2006)

The iridiovirus will eventually kill the isopod, this is true. However, if you wish to keep blue pillbugs just keep a culture of 'normal' pillbugs alongside the infected ones. Just make sure to not contaminate them.

I believe that the iridiovirus that affects fish and salamanders is different than the one that does the isopods in.


----------



## tyrel (Oct 2, 2006)

They are very spectacular. There aren't many diseases that make the host MORE attractive.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 3, 2006)

tyrel said:


> They are very spectacular. There aren't many diseases that make the host MORE attractive.


Alcoholism

Oh...wait. That's the opposite effect. Never mind.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry the video didn't work. It was pretty blurry anyway. Here are some better pics though:













Here's one with some normal isopods from the same area


----------



## Taceas (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I'm kind of jealous! They are very striking for a pill bug.  

So...are they known in the State of California to be hazardous to your health? 

On a slightly more serious note, is this iridiphore virus widespread or just in CA? We have TONS of isopods, sow bugs and pill pugs, that forage around our chicken pen...consuming fallen and moist chicken feed.


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Oct 3, 2006)

Pity its a bad thing, those sure are pretty.


----------



## tyrel (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks beautiful!

Here are some other brightly colored bugs I thought you might enjoy: Pink Katydids
These aren't caused by a virus though, It's a mutation.


----------



## Taceas (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, all the ones down here are a boring ole green.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 3, 2006)

Those katydids are beautiful! I wish we had those around here. I think the isopod virus occours in other parts of the US although it sounds like a CA thing since nobody else has seen them. I've been finding them since I was little and I always wondered why they were different color. Now I know  
The only thing that concerns me is that I have some of the blue isopods in a terrarium that I was going to keep whipscorpions in eventually. Hope they can't get the disease. I guess I'll know if they change color.:} 
I found out that the iridovirus can affect other insects like mealworms and even bees (fortunately no arachnids are listed yet). Here's some more technical info about it if you're interested:
http://www-micro.msb.le.ac.uk/3035/kalmakoff/Iridoviruses.html


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 3, 2006)

I never find purple pillbugs, does that mean the virus doesnt exist where I live?

Those pink katydids (or at least the species) looks like the type I see on rare occasions here, so mabye one day I will see a pink one?

I do see red and orange pillbugs/sowbugs here though, they are uncommon, but I see quite a few. One time I found a pillbug that was tanish color, it wasnt tan, it appeared that it's tan spots went haywire and made up most of it's body, leaving only a few gray areas.

Oh yeah and those field crickets (the black ones with brown wings) on rare occasion I find some with red legs, and once I found an adult that was all black, even the wings! Sometimes adults can even be tan color mixed with black, almost like the feeder cricket color, but darker.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm in CA and have also seen these. In some places where the disease is prevalent they are pretty common and almost 1/4 of what you find are blue pillbugs. Sowbugs can also be affected.

Has anyone here then found "albinos"? I've come across a few white sowbugs with faint bluish stripe on the back(prolly the guts showing through). It wasn't a disease as they lived just as long as normal sowbugs.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you get a picture of the "albino's"


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 4, 2006)

The iridovirus is found worldwide and only affect crustaceans (if you've ever bought a blue crayfish you bought an infected animal). Crayfish often fight off the infection but isopods die from it.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 4, 2006)

But arent blue crayfish like blue lobsters, a rare color form? Or do you mean the blue crayfish in captivity are genetically engineered by man?


----------



## dtknow (Oct 4, 2006)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The iridovirus is found worldwide and only affect crustaceans (if you've ever bought a blue crayfish you bought an infected animal). Crayfish often fight off the infection but isopods die from it.


Last I heard the blue in crayfish is genetically based.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 5, 2006)

dtknow said:


> Last I heard the blue in crayfish is genetically based.


 No. Please provide a reference. Do a web search on iridovirus first.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 5, 2006)

bugmankeith said:


> But arent blue crayfish like blue lobsters, a rare color form? Or do you mean the blue crayfish in captivity are genetically engineered by man?


 There are blue lobsters that are naturally blue (with black and white markings). The blue crayfish are infected by a virus. The virus has probably been around for millions of years, long before man.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 6, 2006)

No becase the blue is passed on genetically. I have also seen wild crayfish with blue colring and selective breeding can enhance the trait as was done for the electric blues that we see in the hobby.

http://www.aqua-terra-vita.com/CrayfishWP/Care.html#Breeding

Edit: If those pink Katydids are a mutation some one should try and breed that trait, and they will make a tidy profit. I wants it....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 7, 2006)

Tleilaxu said:


> No becase the blue is passed on genetically. I have also seen wild crayfish with blue colring and selective breeding can enhance the trait as was done for the electric blues that we see in the hobby.
> 
> http://www.aqua-terra-vita.com/CrayfishWP/Care.html#Breeding
> 
> Edit: If those pink Katydids are a mutation some one should try and breed that trait, and they will make a tidy profit. I wants it....


That's a person trying to sell something (not even close to a reputable resource for crustacean specific iridovirus information) and he doesn't say it is passed on genetically anywhere on his site. If he did he'd be making it up. The only way to 'make' crayfish blue is with the iridovirus that infects them. All sorts of unrelated genera of crayfish are availabe in blue.


----------

